# cobra pike



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: he would look better in water


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

it's hard to take a picture of a fish that hides all the time...it's harder when he's in a 400 gallon tank.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dragonball1012 said:


> it's hard to take a picture of a fish that hides all the time...it's harder when he's in a 400 gallon tank.....
> [snapback]839116[/snapback]​










thats makes sence then

got a full tank shot


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn looks great but .. is he dead?


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

bobme said:


> damn looks great but .. is he dead?
> [snapback]840255[/snapback]​


not dead....i was trying to catch my mota, but caught him instead, so i decided to share some pictures...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That fish looks awesome







, how big is it?

And have you got any pics of that fish in the water?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks good. . .

could you get some tank shots with him?


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice pike!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Sure that fish isn't dead? Why would you lay a living fish on ICE







?


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

jan said:


> Sure that fish isn't dead? Why would you lay a living fish on ICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not dead and it's not ice..it's a filter pad...just enjoy the picture...







:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats a cool fish, how big do they get? Does it need a 400g







or is it just in there...what else do you have?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

dragonball1012 said:


> it's not dead and it's not ice..it's a filter pad...just enjoy the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case: MI'm sorry. Like I said before: that pike looks great







But I toughtr it was on ice







But if it is laying on a filter pad,I didn't say a thing


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a great looking cobra pike


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> thats a cool fish, how big do they get? Does it need a 400g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have way too many fish to list.......i have about 15 tanks set up right now ranging from 15 to 480 gallon tanks.....i put the pikes in the bigger tank because of their aggression..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn thats a awesome fish .


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet pike


----------

